# This was just posted by a Canadian B&M...scary



## Alex (2/12/15)

by redditor: starbuckwouldchuck

In Ontario, Bill 45 is going to be passed in January 2016. This bill is basically saying no vaping in store including employees, no tasting in store, no products on display (this is already in effect, hence the photograph), and no handling the products for the customers.

There's a rally on Saturday to protest this (peacefully) that my shop and I are going to be at.

I'm actually American by birth (and you know, the eagles blood that flows through my veins) so the FDA regulations that the US is facing are scaring the crap out of me and I'm trying to do what I can to help out South of the moose.

I'm just saying, stand up for what you believe in. Make the extra effort to write a letter to someone important. Spread the word about how vaping has helped your life positively. Make the people who don't care about smokers or vapers try to understand how bad such tight regulations would be for everyone, not just those directly involved.

This could be you next!

[1]

*EDIT:* I jumped the gun here folks! This wasn't legally required, it was done to educate the average person coming into that store (The Stinky Canuck) about the upcoming changes if nothing is done to fight them. In their words "shock value".

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...3d8v/this_was_just_posted_by_a_local_bmscary/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (2/12/15)

What a JOKE!!!!! The scary part is SA likes to jump on the bandwagon with western lawmakers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (2/12/15)

If this happens, it would be a joke! Probably could be challenged in a constitutional court...?


----------

